# Pharma GH



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I have got myself a very good source for Pharma grade GH what doses should it be run?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

any pics of it ? id like to see some .


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

What make? Norditropin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

depends what your goal is....


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Its to build mass I know that GH isnt the fastest to build mass I want to use it to complement AAS and in the long term to grow muscle.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Its Nutropin comes in 16ius two compartment cartridge will put pictures when i get some. Dont want to tell you how I know its pharma but Im 100% it is.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Isnt that the hgh made by Genentech?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

have you got pictures? i have not seen 2 compartment Nutropin GH


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry I got it wrong its Genotropin (somatropin) I have the leaflet infront of me now


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this? What doses to run?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

2iu x 3 times a day if used for 'recovery' purposes like myself...well thats what Pscarb recommended but im using kigtropin HGH, so not sure if its the same with pharma stuff....is it UK pharma HGH you have?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep it is.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

you mean these?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

No mate Its Pfizer Genotropin powder and solvent two chamber cartridge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am using this GH now and have been for some time......


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

I've only ever used jintropin how are they different?

Which one is better?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Is the Pharma worth the extra money or does the UGLs work just as good for a fraction of the price?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rottee said:


> Is the Pharma worth the extra money or does the UGLs work just as good for a fraction of the price?


Depends on how much extra i suppose and how long you can afford it for...thats the impression i get from PScarbs posts...pharma over ugl....


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Is the Pharma worth the extra money or does the UGLs work just as good for a fraction of the price?


If you speak to aus I think he will advise on any GH weather it be pharma or not working just as well as eachother as they are synthsized in the same manor.

Blue Top GH is very cheap as a pose to hyges for instance.

But as you have them, use them 

You will want to be running it a few times a day ideally 3-4 in small doses 1-2iu

For instance, AM just as you wake up, then mid lunch time, then PWO will be fine.

I would advise on 6iu, 2iu each jab, I would really advise on 5iu but its hard to get that on the slin pin.

Some people say to run T4 if your on GH for several months, some say dont bother as the thyroid is not negatively effected in anyway.

Its up to you, but im running my GH soon and ill be using 100mcg/T4 ED probably will run it up to 200mcg/ED

If you wanted to go down this route run 2 days on 2 days off.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Also have a look into some GHRP2 and MOD GRF 1 29 pre bed every night, its good for naturally stimulating the pituitary and sort of giving it a rest from the synthetic GH throughout the day.

100mcg of each per jab before bed, looking into the eating protocol with these peptides, GH doesnt matter when you eat your fats as long as your not trying to do it for loosing weight.

As your looking for mass from GH, If you wanted to you could run your peptides x3 per day instead

So AM, Lunch PWO, pre bed for instance (not GH pre bed unless your 45+)

And for all of them do your injection, wait 20 minutes, then jab your GH and have your meal, this will cause a larger more profound GH burst (synthetic and natural)

This isnt completly nessessary, but as your looking for mass it could be a option as GH is not renowned for mass gain obviously.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Lewishart great info


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in the ideal world an iu is an iu no matter if it is blue top or genotropin BUT this is definitely not the case in the real world, generics be them blue tops or kigs etc are inconsistant with dosing and the purity is not high this can be seen in the results and quality of any results........yes some might gain more water size from generics but who wants to gain water? then you ned to look at heavy metal contamination in generics just as you do for the cheaper version of peptides from china........

but no matter the type of GH you use you will not gain mass when we are talking about keepable mass (the blast theory gives alot of size and weight but it is not maintained for long) GH is a finisher drug in my opinion, if this is what you want then it is like anything in this world you should use the best you can afford......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lewishart said:


> Also have a look into some GHRP2 and MOD GRF 1 29 pre bed every night, its good for naturally stimulating the pituitary and sort of giving it a rest from the synthetic GH throughout the day..


IPAm is much better for pre-bed as the sleep induced from IPAM and a GHRH is better than GHRP-2



lewishart said:


> 100mcg of each per jab before bed, looking into the eating protocol with these peptides, GH doesnt matter when you eat your fats as long as your not trying to do it for loosing weight..


i am confused but i might be reading it wrong are you saying that it doesnt matter when you eat your fats with nGH or Peptides?



lewishart said:


> As your looking for mass from GH, If you wanted to you could run your peptides x3 per day instead


3 x day will not give mass be this from GH or peptides even 5 x day (given the time needed between jabs this is the most injections you could practically do)will not give you mass.....



lewishart said:


> So AM, Lunch PWO, pre bed for instance (not GH pre bed unless your 45+).


there is no evidence at all to say that you should not use peptides before bed time can you show me the reference for not using it before bed if you are younger than 45 when you consider we produce the same amount of GH no matter our age so i am confused again to why it matters??


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Pscarb Thanks for the info. Tell me if Im wrong doesnt hgh make new muscle cells? So surely over a period of time of using HGH it will add to your mass as long as you grow these cells? Will these new cells be kept even when you stop taking HGH?

What do you mean by finisher drug?

What is the greatest positive you yourself gain from using it?

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rottee said:


> Pscarb Thanks for the info. Tell me if Im wrong doesnt hgh make new muscle cells? So surely over a period of time of using HGH it will add to your mass as long as you grow these cells? Will these new cells be kept even when you stop taking HGH?


it is true through conversion to IGF-1 new muscle cells are created BUT these are small new cells so need to to grow plus the word Mass is misleading as it all depends on your interpretation do you mean 2-3lbs? over 6-12 months or do you mean 2-3lbs per week? as it certainly is not the latter and there is no concrete proof the first figure is true either as it differs from person to person.......GH is not a Mass drug insulin is but GH is not



Rottee said:


> What do you mean by finisher drug?


by this i mean if you have a decent physique and want a little extra (muscle tone, fullness etc) then GH is of use before that i believe there are better drugs



Rottee said:


> What is the greatest positive you yourself gain from using it?
> 
> Thanks again for your input.


general well being, no joint stiffness....some fat loss, fullness there is no one thing that GH gives that i can pin point but when you have been on it for a long period then stop you then see what it has given you......


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks again Pscarb. I have thought about insulin but if Im honest it pretty much scares me known when to eat ect ect and the safety side.


----------

